# Where is everyone from?



## EstrellaandJericho

Texas!


----------



## Finalcanter

New York, long island. Lived here my whole life. I really want to move.


----------



## anndankev

Darbydale, outside of Grove City Ohio, which is on the SW edge of Columbus.


----------



## Change

Huntsville, AL - about 30 miles south of the TN border.


----------



## JCnGrace

Indiana


----------



## boots

Wyoming


----------



## LoriF

Now living in Northeast Florida but spent my childhood growing up in Southern California. I've lived in a few places in between. I might just make my back to the beginning before I'm done. :shrug:


----------



## Avna

Monterey Bay area, California (just south of the famous Santa Clara Valley where I grew up, now covered with silicon). But after Christmas I'm moving to western Massachusetts.


----------



## jumpingtothemoon

Wow! So many from the US!


----------



## Acadianartist

New Brunswick!


----------



## jumpingtothemoon

Acadianartist said:


> New Brunswick!


Glad to see someone from the maritimes. I lived in PEI for a little over 5 years!


----------



## Trinket12

The UK originally, but moved to Vancouver BC about 11 years ago


----------



## edf

SE Pennsylvania


----------



## equesjumping

Latvia! More commonly known as the Baltic states


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Alberta, Canada. Close to Edmonton.


----------



## jumpingtothemoon

equesjumping said:


> Latvia! More commonly known as the Baltic states


Wow Europe!


----------



## Paintedponies1992

Ontario, Canada


----------



## seabiscuit91

Darwin, Australia


----------



## gingerscout

Indiana.. for the next 2-5 months.. then Florida.. hopefully sooner than later..LOL


----------



## tinyliny

Seattle, Washington State, NW corner of continental United States.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

Originally from SW Virginia, USA. Now live in the Philippines.


----------



## jumpingtothemoon

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Originally from SW Virginia, USA. Now live in the Philippines.


Wow... How cool is that?!?


----------



## jumpingtothemoon

seabiscuit91 said:


> Darwin, Australia


Hmm.. I've always wanted to go to Australia


----------



## phantomhorse13

NE Pennsylvania


----------



## Horsef

Um, it might not be a good idea to share too much personal information online. But I'm old, so feel free to disregard my conservative opinion 

I'm perpetually amazed at the fact that Facebook is a thing


----------



## jpenguin

45minut south of the Oregon border, USA


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy

jumpingtothemoon said:


> Wow... How cool is that?!?


Actually, it's rather warm. 

Sorry, couldn't resist that.


----------



## Spanish Rider

Spain! Originally from Massachusetts, and I spend my summers in the central lakes region of Kennebec, Maine.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Alabama


----------



## george the mule

Palmer Lake, Colorado; sez so right in my sig.
George is from Ft. Collins, CO; Oily is from Georgia by way of Michigan.


----------



## LoriF

Finalcanter said:


> New York, long island. Lived here my whole life. I really want to move.


I lived there too (in Massapequa and in Amityville). I enjoyed it when I was there.


----------



## jumpingtothemoon

Spanish Rider said:


> Spain! Originally from Massachusetts, and I spend my summers in the central lakes region of Kennebec, Maine.


I have a friend who lives in Spain. I hear it's really nice there.


----------



## anndankev




----------



## Spanish Rider

*anndankev,*

I must admit that I had never heard this song before. I had to check out the lyrics, and I especially liked the line:

"Say the ladies are insane there"


----------



## Tazzie

Northern Kentucky  close enough to the Ohio border that I work in Ohio haha!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I'm from a coastal town in south west Western Australia 

We have a beach not 5 minutes' trailer from the farm my horse lives on, which is a designated horse exercise area. Technically we're supposed to be off the beach by 9am (as it's "for racehorse trainers") but nobody actually pays attention to the time limit.


----------



## jumpingtothemoon

blue eyed pony said:


> I'm from a coastal town in south west Western Australia
> 
> We have a beach not 5 minutes' trailer from the farm my horse lives on, which is a designated horse exercise area. Technically we're supposed to be off the beach by 9am (as it's "for racehorse trainers") but nobody actually pays attention to the time limit.


That sounds like a dream! I want a beach close to my barn...


----------



## blue eyed pony

I love it! We'd go to the beach every weekend if we had more money, or didn't have to hire a trailer


----------



## ChieTheRider

The swamp called Florida. Even in NW FL it's still humid and wet and ick. One horse I have has skin issues and gets sunburn and this far south and the bugs makes it worse. It's so wet. He gets fungus issues too.

Was originally from Texas. Moved when I was 4. Don't remember squat.


----------



## Shellbyville

Northern New South Wales, Australia!


----------



## Tigo

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Alberta, Canada. Close to Edmonton.


I'm also near Edmonton!


----------



## PoptartShop

The US!
I'm originally from Delaware (smallest state ever! LOL), but I moved to Maryland (which is right next to DE) 2.5 years ago.


----------



## SwissMiss

Swiss import to Mississippi.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Tigo said:


> I'm also near Edmonton!


Cool! Do you mind me asking what town you live in? You don't have to answer if you don't want to.


----------



## Phantomrose

I live in the US!

I was originally from Connecticut, but moved to the Poconos in PA in 2013. Been residing here ever since.


----------



## cbar

I live in the Alberta Foothills about 45 minutes from the Rocky Mountains in Central AB.


----------



## dkgoodman

*South Carolina, moving to Ohio...some day.*

Grew up, married and raised 2 wonderful children in NE Ohio. 911 hit and my husband and I had to relocate to Iowa for 5 yrs, then retired to South Carolina where we have been for the past 8 yrs. I find myself alone now....SO....I'm waiting until I can afford to move back to Ohio where my children and grandchildren are.

So, I live in S.C., but my heart and soul live in Ohio.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

:runninghorse2:
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

"From" Orange County, raised predominantly in a suburb of Denver, now I'm living in the RED state of Texas. Ugh :')


----------



## LoriF

SwissMiss said:


> Swiss import to Mississippi.


Wow, what a drastic change. A good portion of the population in Minnesota is of Swiss decent.


----------



## kewpalace

I live in Central California. I'm from many places - Air Force baby (so moved a bit around the US) and then my Dad/Stepmom were overseas (Middle East) a few years and I was there with them (and my sister). May eventually go back to Texas to be near my Sister when we all retire (which is only in a few years!).


----------



## Bibi

Salzburg (Austria 😊)


----------



## JoCash

I'll play!

I'm new to the board and from Oregon. :runninghorse2:


----------



## SADDLEBRED1959

*Hello from wa state*

Colorado, oregon and n ow washington state


----------



## waresbear

British Columbia, Canada. A small town in the interior called "100 Mile House".


----------



## Avna

waresbear said:


> British Columbia, Canada. A small town in the interior called "100 Mile House".


And I actually know someone who live in 100 Mile House, or near to. Small universe. She has a sheep farm and working-bred Australian Shepherds (which I also have) which is how I know her.


----------



## Dustbunny

JoCash said:


> I'll play! I'm new to the board and from Oregon. :runninghorse2:


 Hmmm...studying your avatar. Looks like more like the eastern part of the state somewhere.


NW Oregon here. Wet and green, and right now the sun is out and it's warming up! Oh, joy! Oh, thank you God! Maybe by the time I get shoes on my pudgy pony the trails will have dried a bit and not be sliders!


----------



## COWCHICK77

jpenguin said:


> 45minut south of the Oregon border, USA


I have family close to you!
I go there once a year to visit


----------



## JoCash

Dustbunny said:


> Hmmm...studying your avatar. Looks like more like the eastern part of the state somewhere.
> 
> 
> NW Oregon here. Wet and green, and right now the sun is out and it's warming up! Oh, joy! Oh, thank you God! Maybe by the time I get shoes on my pudgy pony the trails will have dried a bit and not be sliders!



I am on the dry side of the State. Technically, the Central part.


----------



## Livvy878

I live near Temora, a country town in NSW Australia.


----------

